# offshore freeport texas



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

need crew to go offshore fishing on sunday.... message me for details


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guy, it would be nice if you contacted us to let us know what the status is.


----------



## n00bi3 (Apr 13, 2010)

B_Reid said:


> Hey guy, it would be nice if you contacted us to let us know what the status is.


X2


----------

